# My new horse has a real mustache--health question



## sweet cisco (Dec 5, 2007)

I was told by my farrier that my horse's mustache was a sign that he had gone through a very stressful time,and that is why he has a mustache, I have owned horses for more that 20 yrs I have 4 now and I have only seen Gypsy Vanner's and Fjord horses also some other draft horses with them, but he is an 8 yr old flea bitten grey QH.
the people I bought him from said that they had sold him a while back and found out the new owners had almost starved him,so they bought him back.he is almost 16 hands and he is a gentle giant.can anyont tell me if this is fact or fiction, I really like the mustache , it gives him lot's of character.
any information will be appreciated .thank you[/quote]


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, I've never heard that. I do have a picture of a horse-stache though  

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2141/2201322016_f8b5138ff5_b.jpg


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I've never heard anything like that before either. 
I know Gypsys can have it so I wouldn't see why other horses couldn't have it either. I doubt it's caused by stress at all


----------



## Mercury (Nov 25, 2006)

I would think of it as more of a breed characteristic than a sign of stress.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

We have one as well, a QH. I'll try to find a picture. We also own his full older brother who doesn't have a stash.

Hubby loves the stache, it's his horse, I try to sneak in with the clippers and take it off. :lol:


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Sweet:

Can we see a picture? Thats very interesting. I never heard of that story before.


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

Our ranch has a horse with a stache, too, Buddy. He gets a full handlebar in the winter. :lol:


----------



## Barker (Aug 7, 2008)

Our 15 year old paint stud gets them every once in a while. Vet said it was from an over abundant amount of testosterone. He usually gets them during breeding season so it makes sense to me.

Randi


----------

